# XP Booten mit "GRUB" ?



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

hallo,

ich habe 2 partionen einmal auf C: / Windows und dann auf D: / Suse. Nun habe ich mittels Partions Magic Suse gelöscht und wollte den PC neustarten damit dies auch "ausgeführt" wird. Ich starte also neu und was sehe ich da GRUB?!! Keine ahnung was das sein soll ich habe mal Vater Google gefragt dieser meinte eine Art "Boot" Programm von Linux.....naja ich habe dort nun mal ein bisschen rumgetippt komme aber einfach nicht mehr in Windows rein Was soll ich machen? Formatieren?! Ungern meine Dateien würde ich gerne behalten! Wie boote ich nun Windows XP von der Festplatte C mit GRUB?

bin echt am verzweifeln über hilfe wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar 


mfg clea


----------



## KlaDi (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

da du Suse gelöscht hast, hast Du auch Deinen Master Boot Record gelöscht. Daher findet Dein Bootloader XP nicht mehr.

Ich glaube es reicht die XP-Installations-CD einzuschieben und eine Reperatur auszuführen.

Sollte das nicht reichen, musst Du mal nach einem Programm suchen, mit dem Du den MBR bearbeiten/neuschreiben kannst.

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## octo124 (31. Januar 2007)

Nix Reperatur, sondern per Wiederherstellungskonsole fixmbr!!
Per "Reperatur" kann man wunderbar ein bisher perfekt laufendes XP zum Wahnsinn treiben.

Oder andersrum, dein Suse erneut am alten platz installieren - da nun die Partition gelöscht wurde zur Sicherheit deren Grösse etwas kleiner (falls nach LW D noch E etc. existieren) - danach von Suse den Grub deinstallieren und nun erst Suse deinstallieren.
Danach obiges zum fixmbr. 
Dieser Weg ist der einzigste, wenn es sich um eine bestimmte 9.1 handelt - in dem Fall muss Grub per Update "behandelt" werden.
Melde dich falls es sich um diese Version handelt, dann kram ich mal den Link raus.


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

KlaDi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> da du Suse gelöscht hast, hast Du auch Deinen Master Boot Record gelöscht. Daher findet Dein Bootloader XP nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



hallo,

erstmal danke für deine hilfe  problem ist nur das wenn ich im bios einstelle boot from disk das  nicht da ich immer wieder in dieses komische GRUB reinkomme und dann nicht weiter :-S ich weiß echt ned mehr weiter heellp^^

mfg clea


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Nix Reperatur, sondern per Wiederherstellungskonsole fixmbr!!
> Per "Reperatur" kann man wunderbar ein bisher perfekt laufendes XP zum Wahnsinn treiben.
> 
> Oder andersrum, dein Suse erneut am alten platz installieren - da nun die Partition gelöscht wurde zur Sicherheit deren Grösse etwas kleiner (falls nach LW D noch E etc. existieren) - danach von Suse den Grub deinstallieren und nun erst Suse deinstallieren.
> ...



hey ich glaub ich hatte 10.0 weiß ich aber ned mehr genau


----------



## octo124 (31. Januar 2007)

Hier nochmal alle Suse-Versionen im Überblick inkl. mein Gesagtes von anderer Seite:
http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:Den_Bootmanager_GRUB_aus_dem_MBR_deinstallieren

Aber wie gesagt, dier erste auf den Markt geworfene 9.1-Version ist damit nicht zu greifen - also wäre Wissen besser anstatt Glauben. Mach besagtes, wenn es nicht klappt, wars besagte Version - ergo Feedback.

PS: zuvor gepostete überlesen - im BIOS firstbootdevice CDROM, nicht Disk = Floppy. Abspeichern nicht vergessen.


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Hier nochmal alle Suse-Versionen im Überblick inkl. mein Gesagtes von anderer Seite:
> http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:Den_Bootmanager_GRUB_aus_dem_MBR_deinstallieren
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, dier erste auf den Markt geworfene 9.1-Version ist damit nicht zu greifen - also wäre Wissen besser anstatt Glauben. Mach besagtes, wenn es nicht klappt, wars besagte Version - ergo Feedback.
> ...



(Dieser Artikel enthält momentan keinen Text) :suspekt: 

edit: jo das is mir klar aber er läd immer dieses "GRUB"


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

welche Einträge werden denn bei Grub angezeigt?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Einträge werden denn bei Grub angezeigt?
> 
> ...



hallo, dort steht nur:

Grub > ""

dort wo ich "" geschrieben habe kan ich was reinschreiben! obendrüber steht noch grub version bla bla und irgendwas mit TAB.....


mfg clea


----------



## octo124 (31. Januar 2007)

Uff nu habb ichs:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/47847&words=Grub
Weiterführend:
http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2004-May/msg00908.html

Betreff 9.1.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=grub+deinstallieren&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
erster Link


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Uff nu habb ichs:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/47847&words=Grub
> Weiterführend:
> http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2004-May/msg00908.html
> ...



hallo,

ich weiß nicht ich habe in der boot.ini noch den parameter /Kernel gelöscht hat das was mit der sache zutuhn? (ich wollte SP2 installieren bekahm allerdins immer ne fehlermeldung) okay gut problem ist wie kann ich mit diesem GRUB nun mein suse starten oder windows?! am einfachsten wäre ne einfache erklärung für mich  :S


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo,



clea hat gesagt.:


> hallo, dort steht nur:
> 
> Grub > ""


Gib mal folgende Zeilen ein:

```
root (hd0,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1
boot
```
Dann sollte eigentlich Windows booten.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## octo124 (31. Januar 2007)

Nun verstehe ich Bahnhof - sorry. Soll der Grub gelöscht werden oder nicht?

Wenn der gelöscht werden soll, gemäss ersten Link der Google-Anfrage verfahren. Nach fixmbr kann dito in der Wiederherstellungskonsole per bootcfg /? die Varianten der Änderungen der boot.ini abgefragt werden - in deinem Fall bootcfg /rebuild und dann per Hand den evt. 2. defekten Eintrag löschen.

Aber eins vermeide mal ab sofort - wilde Aktionen durchführen ( "ich habe in der boot.ini noch den parameter /Kernel gelöscht"), ohne zu wissen was man tut. Besser ist vorher anfragen.


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Gib mal folgende Zeilen ein:
> ...



bei der eingabe von "root (hd0,0)" gibt er mir aus --> Filesystem type unknow, partition type 0x17 

mfg

ps: wenn ich den rest noch eintippe meint er dann das ich erst nen kernel auswählen soll....


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Nun verstehe ich Bahnhof - sorry. Soll der Grub gelöscht werden oder nicht?
> 
> Wenn der gelöscht werden soll, gemäss ersten Link der Google-Anfrage verfahren. Nach fixmbr kann dito in der Wiederherstellungskonsole per bootcfg /? die Varianten der Änderungen der boot.ini abgefragt werden - in deinem Fall bootcfg /rebuild und dann per Hand den evt. 2. defekten Eintrag löschen.
> 
> Aber eins vermeide mal ab sofort - wilde Aktionen durchführen ( "ich habe in der boot.ini noch den parameter /Kernel gelöscht"), ohne zu wissen was man tut. Besser ist vorher anfragen.



hey, das stand so im "tut" von microsoft  naja kannst du mir vllt. step by step sagen wie ich das eintippe so wie es grade Matthias Reitinger gemacht hat? wäre dir dankbar 

danke schonmal an alle wir sind auf dem richtigen weg


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Januar 2007)

Nächster Versuch:

```
rootnoverify (hd0,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1
boot
```

Wenn das auch nicht klappt, dann versuch mal, den MBR mit der Windows-XP-CD zu überschreiben (siehe hier).


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Nächster Versuch:
> 
> ```
> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> ...



ich liebe dich  die befehle im GRUB gingen ich danke dir vielmals 
nun kann ich booten hoooweeee bleibt nur noch die frage wie ich nun suse rausschmeis


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

:S zu früh gefreut ich komme grade von der treppe (wlan funkt. in meinem Zimmer ned) und sehe das was jeder Windows User hasst "BLUESCREEN"


```
Meldung: STOP: c000021 {Schwerer Systemfehler}
Der Systemprozess Session Manager Initialization wurde unerwartet bendet. Status 0x000003a (0x000000 0x00000000).
Das System wurde heruntergefahren
```

son müll :/

edit: wie soll ich denn von disk booten der geht immr in dieses "GRUB" rein :S


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316503/de

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## octo124 (31. Januar 2007)

Kann eure Diskussion zur restlosen Vernichtung des MBR inkl. der Partitionstabelle nicht mehr nachvollziehn. Aber warum einfach, wenn es garantiert auch komplizierter geht.

Solange du nicht im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge so änderst, dass das Booten per CD frunktioniert, wirst du keine Freude haben. 
Der Rest zur Problösung steht in dem ersten Link bei Google bzw. zum 9.1 der spezielle Link. 

Der Fehler deutet auf eine veränderte Adressierung der Platte hin, habe bewusst das zur Problematik 9.1 angesprochen.
Falls du noch Wert auf Hilfe meinerseits legen solltest, dann mache folgendes:
- Klärung der Bootreihenfolge
- Laden, brennen und booten des PCs/Läppies mit einer UBCD:
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287
- Start des Progs Tesdisk, markieren der Platte und einen Screen der Analyse posten inkl.
konkreter Angaben zur verbauten Festplatte (um Irrungen zu vermeiden am besten der Direktlink zur Platte beim Hersteller (auslesbar der HD-Daten mit AIDA16 - auch auf der UBCD drauf)
An Hand des Screens seh ich erstmal den Ist-Zustand. 

@Dr.Dau - stimmt schon, aber das Prog ist evt. nicht drauf - schaun wir mal.


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

hallo,

habe nun mit hilfe der windows cd und der wiederherstellungsconsole das gemacht was Matthias Reitinger gepostet hat. Probiere nun das von Dr. Dau aus maaalll sehn

*zurück ins zimmer lauf*


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

soo also der Status // 

wie gesagt habe ich habe mithilfe von der CD (ging ned wegen dem laufwerk hab nu ein neues) Grub runtergeschmissen. Nun ist der Bootvorgang wieder normal! Okay das Problem was ich noch habe ist das ich wie oben beschrieben diese Fehlermeldung erhalte! Okay ich habe nun auch das von "Dr Dau" getestet....ohne Erfolg! Ich bekomme immer noch diese "STOP" warnung. Nochmal eine kleine Liste was ich alles verändert habe bevor ich neugestartet habe und damit diese ganzen Probleme aufgetreten sind:

- Mit Partition Magic meine 2. Partion gelöscht (dort ist / war Suse drauf)
- Windows boot.ini abgeändert (/Kernel ......exe entfernt)

meine Vermutung ist das PM versucht die Suse Partion zu löschen eben nach dem "Bootvorgang" und ich deshalb diesen Fehler erhalte. Nur wie kann ich das ganze "umgehen" ect.?!

mfg clea


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

@octo124

klar aber ich habe ja nun diese suse geschichte doch eig. vom tisch oder?!


----------



## fanste (31. Januar 2007)

Kommt dieser Bluescreen beim hochfahren, oder wenn er versucht Windows zu 'richtig zu laden'?
Und wie genau hast du Dr Dau's Vorschlag ausprobiert? Hast du einfach nur nach dem Programm GoBack gesucht? Es kann ja auch sein, dass es wirklich durch PM kommt. Starte mal im Abgesicherten Modus (F8 während des Startens drücken, bis ein menü erscheint) und deinstalliere mal PM - aber nur, wenn dadurch nicht noch mehr kaputt gehen kann  Mal schauen, was die anderen dazu sagen.

Schau dir auch mal diesen Lösungsweg an: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/317189/de
Wenn du per abgesicherter Modus in Windows reinkommst, dann schau mal in den dort angegebenen 'Pfaden' nach, ob irgendwas von PM drin ist - bzw sag uns einfach mal, was da drin steht.

Was du jedoch zuerst mal ausprobieren könntest, wäre die Option (ebenfalls F8 Menü beim starten):
"Zuletzt funktionierende Konfiguration starten" (oder so ähnlich). 
Vielleicht hilft ja das.

Und nochwas: Es gibt hier eine 'edit' Funktion ^^


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2007)

fanste hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir auch mal diesen Lösungsweg an: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/317189/de


Bezieht sich aber auf NT4 und hat einen anderen Statuscode.
Da passt der Link von mir schon "wie die Faust aufs Auge". 
Zumal dort auch steht dass sich GoBack in den Bootsektor einnistet..... dass macht Grub aber auch. 
Demzufolge bringt fixmbr natürlich auch nichts.

Daher nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit: hast Du "Norton System Works" installiert?


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Bezieht sich aber auf NT4 und hat einen anderen Statuscode.
> Da passt der Link von mir schon "wie die Faust aufs Auge".
> Zumal dort auch steht dass sich GoBack in den Bootsektor einnistet..... dass macht Grub aber auch.
> Demzufolge bringt fixmbr natürlich auch nichts.
> ...



NEIN

ich probiere mal nen bisschen rum mit abgesichertem modus usw!


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2007)

fanste hat gesagt.:


> Es kann ja auch sein, dass es wirklich durch PM kommt.


Wenn ich nochmal nachdenke: stimmt, PM gehört ja seit geraumer Zeit auch zu Symantec..... und da weiss man ja nie. 
Da PM ja mit/an den Partitionen arbeitet, könnte es durchaus sein dass da z.b. ein Dienst im Hintergrund arbeitet.
Kann ich aber nichts zu sagen..... ich hatte mir PM mal vor vielen Jahren (als es noch zu PowerQuest gehörte) kurz angesehen..... und mich dann dazu entschieden dass es besser ist sich vor der Installtion Gedanken über die Partitionierung zu machen. 


clea hat gesagt.:


> NEIN


Gut, war deutlich genug..... hättest mich aber trotzdem nicht anschreien brauchen.


----------



## fanste (31. Januar 2007)

Das 'a' bei dem Code ist mir jetz erst aufgefallen^^
Aber es ginng mir auch mehr um die Registry-Keys, die unten im Lösungsansatz standen. Es geht ja um den Session Manager. Wenn dort irgendetwas drinsteht, was von Pm kommen könnte, dann könnte das der Grund sein.

@clea: hast du schon mal meinen Tipp mit der alten Konfig laden probiert?


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich nochmal nachdenke: stimmt, PM gehört ja seit geraumer Zeit auch zu Symantec..... und da weiss man ja nie.
> Da PM ja mit/an den Partitionen arbeitet, könnte es durchaus sein dass da z.b. ein Dienst im Hintergrund arbeitet.
> Kann ich aber nichts zu sagen..... ich hatte mir PM mal vor vielen Jahren (als es noch zu PowerQuest gehörte) kurz angesehen..... und mich dann dazu entschieden dass es besser ist sich vor der Installtion Gedanken über die Partitionierung zu machen.
> Gut, war deutlich genug..... hättest mich aber trotzdem nicht anschreien brauchen.



@anschreien :  neeein wollte ich garned damit ausdrücken^^ 

das PM was ich meine ist von Powerquest nunja habe nun mal alle "Boot" möglichkeiten ausprobiert hilft nix komme immer noch auf diese Fehlermeldung :S

@fanste // hab ich  / nun hab ich auch die EDIT funktion gefunden


----------



## fanste (31. Januar 2007)

Sehr gut 

Dann kannst du ja mal noch die Reg-Keys durcharbeiten. Wenn da auch nix ist (oder du erst garnicht in Windows reinkommst - mit oder ohne abgesicherter Modus), dann bin ich erstmal ratlos 

Wenn garnix mehr hilft, Daten sichern und Win neu drauf machen


----------



## clea (31. Januar 2007)

fanste hat gesagt.:


> Sehr gut
> 
> Dann kannst du ja mal noch die Reg-Keys durcharbeiten. Wenn da auch nix ist (oder du erst garnicht in Windows reinkommst - mit oder ohne abgesicherter Modus), dann bin ich erstmal ratlos
> 
> Wenn garnix mehr hilft, Daten sichern und Win neu drauf machen



komme garnicht mehr in windows rein nein. Und was sind die Reg-Keys  ?
öhm ja thema datenrettung? wie stelle ich das an  kann nicht mehr draufzugreifen
und habe als 2. pc nur meinen laptop hier....

edit: habe ne externe wo das zeug solange zwischen lagern könnte nur wie kann ich das anstellen :S


----------



## fanste (31. Januar 2007)

Probiers mal mit einer Live-CD wie Knoppix (Linux) oder erstell dir eine Windows CD mit Barts PEBuilder. Dann kannst du dort von CD booten und hast im prinzip ein normales System, über das du dann die Daten sichern kannst


----------



## octo124 (31. Januar 2007)

Jo, die Suse-Sache hast du vom Tisch, aber dafür ein anderes Prob.
Ich würde gern helfen, aber ohne deine Mitarbeit geht nix = brauche Infos von Testdisk, ob du durch eure Aktionen die Partitionstabelle demoliert hast.
Mit diesem Tool kann ich sehn, ob das LW C genau dieselbe Grösse hat wie es zuvor war - das Ändern der Grösse um einen Sector kann schon zu dieser Fehlermeldung führen.
In einem Ordner in Temp speichert der PM alle relevanten Daten + erforderliche Aktionen, welche mittels eines temporären Reg-Schlüssels abgearbeitet werden.

Die Meldung besagt, dass die Registry defekt ist. 
Volkstümlich gesagt besteht eine Datei (u.a. Registry) aus folgenden Informationen: Beginnt im Sector x, hat soundsoviel Sectoren Anzahl y, diese sind auf der Platte in Sector a, b, c usw. zu finden.

Der Code Status 0x000003a verweist auf ein defektes Userprofil, und nun frage ich mich, was du zuletzt an deinem XP gemacht hast bzw. vermute, dass es das Adminkonto ist, welches durch die unvollendete PM-Aktion abgeschossen wurde.

Wenn es nur letzteres ist, zu überprüfen, indem du den PC startest, Daumen auf F8 und dann Starten in zuletzt funktionierender Konfiguration (o.ä.) ausprobierst bzw. wenn das nicht geht komplett im abgesicherten Modus hochfährst.
Bei beiden Optionen hinterher (wenn mit Erfolg) normal runterfahren und XP normal durchstarten lassen.

Funktioniert das nicht bzw. nur mit Teilerfolgen, dann poste das Resultat.

Kommst du nicht per F8 rein - vergleiche die komplette Fehlermeldung - dann bleiben dir mehrere Optionen:
1. XP drüberinstallieren in einen anders benannten Ordner auf LW C, Löschung des defekten C:\Windows-Ordner, Überarbeitung der boot.ini (denn da hast du nun 2 XP), Neuinstallation aller nichtlaufenden Progs (Test: Doppelklick auf deren exe), Rechteübernahme deiner Dateien.
2. XP-Reperaturinstallation - die XP-CD muss den installierten Update-Stand bzw. mehr haben ( XP SP1 auf Platte geht mit XP-CD SP2, aber nicht mit XP ohne mindestens SP1)
Ausgang normalerweise alles wieder arbeitsfähig - leider in der Praxis schon vom Gegenteil überzeugt worden (denk mal der Fehler liegt am zu schnellen Tastendrücken der Verursacher - Reihenfolge Screen lesen, gedanklich verarbeiten (fehlende Kenntnisse per Google etc. beseitigen, dann erst die Tasten gedrückt)

All das gesagte funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Sectorengrösse inkl. Start + Endsector der Partition übereinstimmen mit der alten Grösse

Mir kommt fasst der Verdacht, dass du den Bereich des LW D in gleichem Ritt dem LW C zuschlagen wolltest, denn ansonsten quittiert der PM die alleinige Löschung eines LW nicht mit einem Neustart oder? Da du dies ja nicht direkt von der PM-CD aus gemacht hast und es sich noch um die Version 8.01 handelt, dann ist mir alles klar = dessen Batcherstellung bei Stapelprozessen war buggy, deswegen hab ich mal im Chip-Forum damals nen Sticky zu gemacht.

3. Rekonstruction der alten Partitionstabelle mittels Testdisk, dazu brauchst du besagte UBCD.
Wenn wir mit 3 weitermachen wollen (wozu ich dringenst rate bei Richtigkeit meiner Vermutung betreff der vom PM durchzuführenden Änderungen), dann mache hier an diesem Thread nen Haken ran als erledigt und eröffne einen neuen Thread im Hardwareforum oder schick mir eine PN, wo du mir mal deinen Telefonanbieter + Nummer nennst, Zeit der längeren Verfügbarkeit des PCs + du direkt am Telefon (will nicht, dass du vom hin- u. herrennen konfus wirst *g*).

Nochmals in aller Deutlichkeit:
Beachte, wenn die Vermutung zum PM stimmt, dass du deine Daten per Methode 1+2 evt. nicht mehr hast = durch diese Schreibzugriffe werden etliche weitere vernichtet und nur noch ein Rest per Datenrettungssoftware recovert werden kann.


----------



## clea (1. Februar 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> Jo, die Suse-Sache hast du vom Tisch, aber dafür ein anderes Prob.
> Ich würde gern helfen, aber ohne deine Mitarbeit geht nix = brauche Infos von Testdisk, ob du durch eure Aktionen die Partitionstabelle demoliert hast.
> Mit diesem Tool kann ich sehn, ob das LW C genau dieselbe Grösse hat wie es zuvor war - das Ändern der Grösse um einen Sector kann schon zu dieser Fehlermeldung führen.
> In einem Ordner in Temp speichert der PM alle relevanten Daten + erforderliche Aktionen, welche mittels eines temporären Reg-Schlüssels abgearbeitet werden.
> ...



hallo,

ersteinmal danke für die ausführliche hilfe an alle  
ich habe nun mich dazu entschieden zu formatieren....!
Mein PC läuft nun wieder leider halt ohne daten naja für was gibts FTP server 
ich danke euch trozdem vielmals 

mfg clea


----------



## fanste (1. Februar 2007)

Die Daten hättest du sichern können... Oder haben die LiveCds auch nicht funktioniert?


----------



## clea (1. Februar 2007)

fanste hat gesagt.:


> Die Daten hättest du sichern können... Oder haben die LiveCds auch nicht funktioniert?



nö haben sie nicht  naja hab fast alles wieder is ned soo schlimm


----------

